# Having been stopped with A-frame in Germany



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

a few questions to all A-frame users:

1. Has any one of you, while driving through Germany with the A-frame attached, being stopped by the police?

2. If yes, have you been fined? Or was it enough to unhook the towed vehicle?

3. If fined, have you challenged the fine?

4. If you have challenged it, what came out in the end?

Background is that there is a discussion in one of the German MH forums I am in. While there is no doubt that A-frame use in Germany is illegal for German-registered vehicles, this seems not quite so sure for foreign vehicles.

Thanks very much in advance!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't help Gerhard - other than to bump your query to the top. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

This thread might help Gerhard:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-140484-frame.html+stopped+germany

Mike


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

In years gone past up the Mosel Rhine area we used to see lots of Germans with A frames but not one this year. All towed cars have been on trailers. We are at Wintrich at the moment and seen one smart car on trailer.

steve & ann teensvan


----------

